# **SHOW ME YOUR SHRIMPS**



## logi-cat

*Here's a picture of my RCS.*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Anyone know why my RCS has a long red line down its back that isn't the same colour as its body?


----------



## mitchelllawson

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=19266, for some information if you need any.


----------



## FishBeast

Here are the blue shrimp I caught in the wild that I am attempting to breed. Both have since given birth.


----------



## Dincho

Heres a pic of my lower grade PRL, i love showing these off


----------



## mitchelllawson

What does PRL stand for?


----------



## Dincho

Pure Red Line


----------



## viktorlantos

Dincho said:
			
		

> Pure Red Line



Looks amazing. Did you bought them in EU?


----------



## mitchelllawson

Dincho said:
			
		

> Pure Red Line



Aah i see, they look great!


----------



## Dincho

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Dincho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure Red Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks amazing. Did you bought them in EU?
Click to expand...


I did but they are Japanese imports.


----------



## Viv

I've only got rcs at the moment but here's a few shots   :












Viv


----------



## mitchelllawson

Nice red cherrys Viv!


----------



## Viv

Thanks Mitchell, I'm hoping to add either blue pearls or yellow cherries in another tank soon. Its all set up, just waiting for some cash. I'll post up photos when I get them 

Viv


----------



## logi-cat

wow, all look amazing!


----------



## basil

Dincho said:
			
		

> Heres a pic of my lower grade PRL, i love showing these off



Respect......these are really nice Dincho!


----------



## robjarvisphotography

Pinoccio or long nose shrimp










MORE MACRO SHOTS HERE:

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=16911


----------



## rolexbene

CSD_1408.jpg by rolex.bene, on Flickr


CSD_1398.jpg by rolex.bene, on Flickr

More @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/62027125@N ... 347429652/


----------



## somethingfishy

ha they look better than this, my camera skills letting them down


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Rawr!


----------



## hotweldfire

Dincho said:
			
		

> Heres a pic of my lower grade PRL, i love showing these off



Err, you did say lower grade? When are you selling may I ask?


----------



## m_attt

as above, any going to be for sale?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Yeah, Im interested too  

Regards
Nathaniel


----------



## Dincho

If you knew how much they cost me you wouldn't be so interested  Besides, i don't sell them, i hoard them    They are not as easy to keep as normal CRS, only about a 60-70% survival rate of young, plus not all babies born are of solid colour. From each batch of babies only 2 or 3 shrimp are worth keeping.


----------



## mlgt

Some of my sakuras a few years back.














 
Check the difference in size. Full adult vs a baby fry 

Dabbled in CRS and no fruition so now trying som Wild Tigers and also some King Kongs at the end of the year


----------



## viktorlantos

It's not as nice as Dincho's PRLs, but i thought its worth to share in this topic.
The video has our logo on it, but it's only for sharing and for fun here, not for promoting us.

https://vimeo.com/39435726


CRS Feeding time by viktorlantos, on Flickr


CRS SS Hinos by viktorlantos, on Flickr


Bumble Bees and Black Tigers by viktorlantos, on Flickr


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Very nice viktor!


----------



## Viv

I love those Black Tigers!

Viv


----------



## basil

Some of my yellows:-


----------



## AAB

Excellent pictures


----------



## frothhelmet

Caridina Simoni Simoni - kept it for 2 years now.























Red-nose - lasted only 6 months  You can see him here eating my BBA, and yes he wasn't just picking at it he did eat it. Good ol' boy he was.


----------



## Viv

You know mlgt, after looking at the rcs grade link posted up by hotweldfire, I wouldv'e said your shrimp look more like the Fire Reds! 

Viv


----------



## hotweldfire

Yeah, Taiwan painted fire reds I reckon. They were about as high grade as a cherry gets. Did you sell them all mate?


----------



## mlgt

They were originally from taiwan so could be. I sold or gave alot away when I was moving home last year.
I now have the low grade offsprings which I just keep to clean moss.

Every so often I spot a really dark red baby and I place them into my scaped 60l.

Darren has the "sakura" grades shrimps from me now.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

What you reckon to her ?


----------



## AAB

Nice, is that a fire red or Sakura?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

AAB said:
			
		

> Nice, is that a fire red or Sakura?



Fire red bud


----------



## basil

Out of interest whitey, where did you get the fires from originally? They look too good for lfs stock?!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

basil said:
			
		

> Out of interest whitey, where did you get the fires from originally? They look too good for lfs stock?!



I was very lucky, they never had them in until recently & since then they never had any more like this 
It was a fantastic find.

Regards


----------



## LondonDragon

Some photos of the Sulawesi Harlequins that I kept sometime ago:





















For me one of the best looking shrimp but very hard to keep.


----------



## LondonDragon

My strange looking Sulawesi that I got from Chris Lukhaup at Vivarium:



















































Don't have many of this colouration any longer, they are more bluish now.


----------



## LondonDragon

CRS that I have kept in the past also, maybe never again!


----------



## LondonDragon

And off course some cherries


----------



## LondonDragon

Also got these at Vivarium, but put them in a complete incompatible tank and didn't manage to breed them!

Blue Tigers with orange eyes. Taken with my compact!


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Nice pics paulo, the harlequins are amazing.  Could you elaborate on what you found made them hard to keep?


----------



## Ady34

Yeah, very nice shrimp, but why maybe never crs again Paulo?


----------



## LondonDragon

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Nice pics paulo, the harlequins are amazing.  Could you elaborate on what you found made them hard to keep?


Sulawesi need high PH, around 8-8.2 and hight temps around 26-27, also this particular type are really fussy about what they eat and was a struggle, they lasted for about 2 months, had much better success with Cardinals and would recommend those if you want to keep Sulawesi, didn't get to breed them but kept them for just over a year.




			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Yeah, very nice shrimp, but why maybe never crs again Paulo?


These are fussy shrimp also, you need to keep the PH low, etc... after spending over £400 on these shrimp I will not go back to them any time soon, I like something where I don't have to keep the parameters too controlled, don't need to use RO to keep them properly etc.. I rather stick to the species that do well with the water that comes out of the tap, easier for them and for me lol


----------



## plantbrain

Tank produces 100 fire shrimp a week. Must be all those ferts I add?


----------



## Sentral

There is some sound logic there! It's great that we live in an age where we've got so much control over our water, but it still takes a fair amount of effort to keep them stable! I wonder how long it'll be before our tanks are completely digitally controlled and self-contained?

Just out of curiosity, how did you go about purchasing sulwasi? I've never seen them available in the UK, did you get them from Germany?


----------



## LondonDragon

Sentral said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, how did you go about purchasing sulwasi? I've never seen them available in the UK, did you get them from Germany?


The Cardinals I kept in the past I found them at my local MA and just had to get them lol the Harlequins I got them from kesgrave.tropicals on ebay, if you PM them they can usually get them for you (not cheap though).


----------



## Piece-of-fish

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> easerthegeezer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics paulo, the harlequins are amazing.  Could you elaborate on what you found made them hard to keep?
> 
> 
> 
> Sulawesi need high PH, around 8-8.2 and hight temps around 26-27, also this particular type are really fussy about what they eat and was a struggle, they lasted for about 2 months, had much better success with Cardinals and would recommend those if you want to keep Sulawesi, didn't get to breed them but kept them for just over a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ady34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, very nice shrimp, but why maybe never crs again Paulo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are fussy shrimp also, you need to keep the PH low, etc... after spending over £400 on these shrimp I will not go back to them any time soon, I like something where I don't have to keep the parameters too controlled, don't need to use RO to keep them properly etc.. I rather stick to the species that do well with the water that comes out of the tap, easier for them and for me lol
Click to expand...


Any active soil will do the job for you with crystals   no need for RO. They are much hardier from the time you had them. I find even high grades quite easy to keep to be honest


----------



## LondonDragon

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Any active soil will do the job for you with crystals   no need for RO. They are much hardier from the time you had them. I find even high grades quite easy to keep to be honest


I will probably keep some in the future, but they recommend you change the soil every 12months to keep the CRS stable, which in itself is a pain


----------



## JoãoLopes

My Cristal red shrimp













































Cheers!


----------



## AAB

Amazing pics, I wish that was my tank.


----------



## rolexbene

Caridina simoni simoni by rolex.bene, on Flickr

My new Caridina simoni simoni


----------



## Mayfields

Here's a couple of pictures of my pearl blue's, sorry for the quality but I'm new to photographing such tiny shrimp through glass.













Sue


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Very nice sue!


----------



## basil

A rare moment with one of my CBS posing nicely for the camera. She's berried here, so a little heavier than normal:-


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Nice solid colours mike!


----------



## basil

No better than s+ but they are solid white and jet black, so I'm pleased with them. Looking for some good SSS to improve them.......


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Ha I'd prefer S with solid colours to Wishy washy SSS grade any day.

My smiley faced one in my photo has gone very golden, And lost nearly all pigmentation. I can't understand why.

Possibly because I've dropped the TDS a bit, as water changes were not often enough and it was getting to be near 200. I try and maintain it around 170. Might even gradually move it to 150.


----------



## basil

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Ha I'd prefer S with solid colours to Wishy washy SSS grade any day.
> 
> My smiley faced one in my photo has gone very golden, And lost nearly all pigmentation. I can't understand why.
> 
> Possibly because I've dropped the TDS a bit, as water changes were not often enough and it was getting to be near 200. I try and maintain it around 170. Might even gradually move it to 150.



Mine lose a little colour after a moult, but restores pretty quickly afterwards. All of my shrimp improve in colour when eating fresh baby nettle leaves!! Make sense of that!


----------



## viktorlantos

How about some taiwans? Here is my 60P treasury   






















Feeding them... Amanos just there to start the party   



ps: i never thought i will have something which is more expensive then an ADA set with glass stand Solar and a GHL Profilux  Over 100 Taiwans there in this 60P tank.


----------



## basil

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> How about some taiwans? Here is my 60P treasury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeding them... Amanos just there to start the party
> 
> 
> 
> ps: i never thought i will have something which is more expensive then an ADA set with glass stand Solar and a GHL Profilux  Over 100 Taiwans there in this 60P tank.




Show off!!! 

My Taiwans just started to show potential with hints of blue bolt and quite a few wine reds. I would love to have shrimp like yours though........maybe another year needed for me!!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Viktor, I hate you


----------



## viktorlantos

It's an aquascape and also an interesting test. We started this tank earlier and a few weeks after the start we've got a massive algae attack. Soft water with GH booster in there with CO2 and lots of light, and we did not used carbo or other algaecide because of the shrimps. Everything was fine there, til we figured the opened window behind the tank cooled down the water to 18 celsius and the ph wa shocking low 5.9!!! All taiwans were fine there, but the algae hit very quickly.

Once we fixed the temperature and added in the GHL comp to control the CO2, pH to a safe 6.5 for the shrimps every algae disappeared within 15 days. So was a nice test to do. Now the 150W HQI, which is more than we had with the algae time, not causing any algae there as we control the CO2 injection. Never used pH computer before, but funny how much this care for your back in some cases.

Now all females are pregnant again so i am waiting for another 50 new shrimps in the next 6 weeks.


----------



## Ady34

Wow Victor, they are beauty's


----------



## viktorlantos

Yup they are amazing. You can't get this quality under a massive investment in PRL.

Thanks to the easy breeding the taiwan prices fallen a lot in the past year. So you can get these kind of beauties in a fraction of the cost of a PRL CRS. And the color and quality is equal with a nice PRL. No matter how much light i shoot their color is so solid that you never see transparent ones there.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

I know your not interested in selling here Viktor but how much would these Ruby's KK and blue bolts sell for in your shop in GBP?


----------



## viktorlantos

Since we're not sponsors (yet) i only can tell how much they cost in average in Germany these days. Between 20-50EUR/piece. Before the winter there was a large discount from most of the breeders. Not sure how much these days, but probably shipping is not an option til spring if you look for similar ones.


----------



## bogwood

Thanks guys. what amazing pictures.
And ive been wasting my time looking on shrimp forums.
Shrimp keeping has certainly progressed since the early days.


----------



## viktorlantos

Now as the new forum engine support larger images too without blurry them, here is one from today


----------



## LondonDragon

Yes new software is a great improvement  lovely photo Viktor as expected from you


----------



## Westyggx

Wow gorgeous shrimp!


----------



## andyh

A selection of my shrimp from over the last few yrs:


CRS on the HC by andyh_2011, on Flickr


IMG_5801.JPG by andyh_2011, on Flickr


IMG_3973.JPG by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Rilli Shrimp &amp; BBA Algae by andyh_2011, on Flickr


----------



## AshleyAttwood

2 Female amano Shrimp Fanning there eggs, Going to try and get some brackish water going and get the eggs hatched.

Any Advice on brackish water, has anybody manage to get the eggs to hatch.


----------



## Lindy

AshleyAttwood said:


> Any Advice on brackish water, has anybody manage to get the eggs to hatch.


If you search this forum there is someone who documented breeding amanos


----------



## AshleyAttwood

cheers lindy


----------



## SinkorSwim

Here's my shrimp and including a berried I found last night. Sadly all my photos are too data heavy for photos ..another time lol.


----------



## Kakarot

These are a couple of my cherries, I started out with ordinary cherries and selectively bred them until I got to this stage


----------



## kadoxu

These are my first ever shrimp...


 


 


 

Don't worry about the algae... that was shrimp and nerite snails day 1... they are all gone by now (the algae! lol)


----------



## SinkorSwim

Bigger version of my thumbnail, and 2 reds i added to a new tank a few days ago..

the blues have now started breeding after about 3 months of inactivity..really happy about it as well..


----------



## SinkorSwim

viktorlantos said:


> How about some taiwans? Here is my 60P treasury
> 
> View attachment 40502
> 
> View attachment 40503
> 
> View attachment 40504
> 
> View attachment 40505
> 
> View attachment 40506
> 
> Feeding them... Amanos just there to start the party
> 
> 
> 
> ps: i never thought i will have something which is more expensive then an ADA set with glass stand Solar and a GHL Profilux  Over 100 Taiwans there in this 60P tank.




Lovely shrimp, you must be accordingly proud. I'm moving to bolts in the near future and hope to have some red TB in the aftermath  well done - it's not easy keeping shrimp of that fragility in such good conditions.
Do you use any specific water treatments? I ask simply because since I started using a Tantora water treatment my tank literally exploded into life and the baby shrimps are not only growing very quickly but are also very active and healthy looking. I've likely jinxed it now but it does strike as a bit of a co-incidence that the timing of the treatment and activity of the shrimp were not linked in some way..


----------



## LondonDragon

Kakarot said:


> These are a couple of my cherries, I started out with ordinary cherries and selectively bred them until I got to this stage


Nice sakuras  I want some of those


----------



## Tim Harrison

One of my mongrel cherries...


----------

